# Strange behavior in my Royal Python



## Intherough (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey guys, I have had my Royal just over a week now, i have tried to feed him but he's off his food. I'm putting this down to the stress of moving last week.
However i noticed last night he bathed for a solid 12 hours and then this morning he is behaving very strangely. He is wiping his mouth on the walls of the vivarium which is leaving streaks of saliva. He is also yawning and stretching his jaw in all sorts of funny positions. I noticed the occasional clicking sound also.
I am a little concerned he has an RI?

I have raised the viv temp upto 94 in basking side and 84 on cool side.

Any advice guys?


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi it could be RI.

Here is a some good reading to help you diagnose.

Respiratory Tract Infection in Reptiles


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

Intherough said:


> Hey guys, I have had my Royal just over a week now, i have tried to feed him but he's off his food. I'm putting this down to the stress of moving last week.
> However i noticed last night he bathed for a solid 12 hours and then this morning he is behaving very strangely. He is wiping his mouth on the walls of the vivarium which is leaving streaks of saliva. He is also yawning and stretching his jaw in all sorts of funny positions. I noticed the occasional clicking sound also.
> I am a little concerned he has an RI?
> 
> ...


ok well a few things
you only had him a week he may take a few weeks to settle in, which you mentioned

the soaking is usually a sign of a few things, he could be coming into shed, which also would add to being off food, it can also be a sign of mites, check his waterbowl for little black dots also his scales best place to look is under his chin (so to speak)

the rubbing, also can be a sign of shedding, where hes trying to dislodge the skin yawning to they yawn alot aound shedding times

rubbing also a sign of possible mites, from irritation

as for the saliva if hes doing this just after getting out the water, sometimes when snakes drink alot and put pressure on theyre bellies some spurts out so that could be a reason, but keep an eye for lots of discharge

but it does sound like hes coming into shed or possible mites.

but as for the RI keep an eye on the saliva and listen to his breathing is it noisy, does his mouth seem slightly puffy?


----------



## mikerichards (Nov 19, 2008)

Does sound like he's gonna shed, the clicking might well be residual water in the mouth, same for wiping it on the walls. I take it the royal is quite young? How big a setup is it in?


----------



## Vic27 (Aug 13, 2009)

they are very tempermental when shreading ther skin, as they like to be left alone during the process. they will be off food and will soak at lot to ease the disscomfort, It is important to keep the waater dish clean during descremation. U could aso put a box in his viv filled with moist moss this will also aid his discomomfort. Although they do like to be left alone they is a possibilty of mites which u should be able to feel whilst doing this you could listen to its breatheing if you hear anything unusual then likely hood is RI which will need trating asap. If u are still unsure as u have only had him / her for a week take it back to where puchace took place and explain your worrys any good reptile shop is always willing to help, Although this could cus settling in proccess to take longer. Good luck!!!!: victory:


----------



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

if he wer mine i would take him to the vets if symptoms r not clear now..if it is RI then he will need treating asap...theres some good advice on here mate so hope all goes well..let us know wot happend! x


----------



## fjfenton (Jan 4, 2009)

My initial thought on reading you post is that he is going into shed, although other members have made some valid points to look out for.
As for not feeding it is probably too soon after getting him, he will want to settle in first - also mine don't eat if they are in shed mode, and sometimes don't eat for weeks at a time for the hell of it! With regards to mine not eating I don't worry too much so long as they don't loose condition...in time you will get to know your snakes quirks  
Also as previously mentioned, if in doubt get a vet check.
good luck :2thumb:


----------



## Intherough (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for all your advice guys, a great comfort!
He seems to be better now but is still a little dribbly. I am taking him to the vets on Tuesday so will let you guys now how he gets on.


----------



## Intherough (Aug 12, 2009)

Well guys,

After trecking half way across Scotland this morning to the Herp Vet it turns out indeed he does have an RI :sad:
He is still in the early stages so it looking hopefull he will recover after 2 weeks of treatment, Thank God! 

He's been put on 3 daily doses of "Baytril", "Metacam" and "Bisolvon" but have to say I'm not looking forward to administering it.  It's going to be just as traumatic for me as it is for him i think. 

Anyway guys, thank you all again for your help, very much appreciated.

P.S. I thinks I did well for a newbie spotting the symptoms so early on :2thumb: So Pat on the back for Jakey lol :no1:


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Well done on getting him to the vets swiftly and promptly. There are a few 'experienced' reptile keepers on here that could do with taking a leaf out of your book and getting there reps to the vet sooner rather than later thats for sure! Well done and good luck : victory:


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Well spotted mate....yes a pat on the back is in order...dont think theres a back patting smilie on here, so I hope you like these instead:

















Seriously though...hope all goes well medication wise, Im sure your royal will make a good recovery thanks to you being a responsible owner, listening to advise, and getting him the help he needed :2thumb:: victory::2thumb:


----------

